#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  How to easily summon a Succubus?

## E7than

I have seen one spell inpatricular that requires 3 to 5 black candles, white cored or chalk, and a feww other items. This interest me, but I need a simpler spell so I won't be as easily caught while doing it. Does anyone have a spell for this? If you do, it would be very appreciated.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

O.o' Do I want to ask why you want to summon a Succubus? Nevermind. Dumb question.

----------


## E7than

It's not what you think, it's not some pervert thing. It's just no human girl really seems to understand me, and I love demons, so why not Succubus?

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

O.o I always pause with regret when people say they love demons. I don't know why, and perhaps it's because my body is dedicated as a Christian that they despise me as such, but I'll never understand why a person would _want_ to meet a demon. I've had many experiences with them, but none nearly as friendly as you may think. Actually, I've only experienced malignant demons, so weather or not this really is the case is beyond me, but in my eyes they will always be (and I apologize for the stereotype) evil.

----------


## E7than

That is kind of a racest statement, don't you think? That's like saying "I've never met a good white person, so I'm pretty sure they're all bad" I understand your train of thought, but there are good and bad demons.

----------


## routeeleven

As I respect your choices and can not tell you to do what I believe is right - I will give you a warning.

They are dangerous. You say no girl understands you, but if you deal with a succumbus you may be ruining any chance you have for a girl to understand you.

As a practitioner of mind power and spiritual growth I reccommend going about this in a different, more safe, and more successful way...

Affirmation messages along with visualization. 

I wrote a detailed blog about it (well, copied information from a legitimate source) and you should really take 5 minutes of your busy life to read it, please!

It will help you.

AFFIRMATIONS TO HELP YOU IN LIFE

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

> That is kind of a racest statement, don't you think? That's like saying "I've never met a good white person, so I'm pretty sure they're all bad" I understand your train of thought, but there are good and bad demons.


Weather they are good or bad may be up to speculation, however I can only attest to having seen the *bad* side of demons. If they do have potential good sides it has never been seen to me. Thus (at least in my reality) only bad demons exist. I realize others may say otherwise, but that does not effect what I have experienced with them in any way shape or form. 

So no, I'm not trying to be racist, or shun any one way, just sharing the fact that from my view there are no such thing as 'good demons'. In your doctrine of thought they may be good/bad/neutral it's all up to the individual. Just tread carefully.  :Smile:

----------


## E7than

Thank you, routeeleven. I will consider this.

----------


## Dajai

This is amusing. Now, this might be my own perspective but I feel it fair to voice an alternative way of perceiving demons. Firstly, lets put into context that these entities or forces are not entirely of this world. They are here because of us and set up a kind of two way relay reaction between events. Yes, you could say they have personalities; just like cars do. But I am certain my car is neither good nor evil. 

Well, it is good when it runs and it's evil when it doesn't but that's a matter of perspective again. So let's avoid attaching a moral code onto something that we cannot fully understand in the first place. Cars, demons, dictionaries, etc. are functional; they are there to be used.

Latent psychological issues might surface through working with demons but if you have a strong enough will - or most importantly, a firm grip on a working model of reality - then I see little reason to bring fear into the equation.

----------


## Belasko

Go join e harmony.

----------


## Dajai

> Go join e harmony.


Hehe. Absolutely. There must be *someone out there for you.

Even better if they'll play succubus for you!

----------


## alyssa

Just pay a dominatrix, it is kind of similar but without as many side effects. ;-)

----------


## alyssa

Oh man, does that sound like your run of the mill dating material for lunatics. lol Like I said before, it is much easier to get into BDSM

----------


## BalanceDragon

Those who seek her will seldom find her, for their soul is already her's at heart - therefore, there is little use for her to appear. How does one seduce that which is seduction itself into flesh? Answer: only by imperilling the sacrifice of one's own freedom and life. That's a tough price to pay just to get laid. Really. There are some women out there who would do it for a big mac, chocolate shake and fries. Not that those are worth pursuing, but when one pursue's their own destruction, one will find it.

----------


## Belasko

> men will do it for a joint.


Now you know it has to be scotch and good cigar.

----------


## Darius

> Now you know it has to be scotch and good cigar.


You're speaking my language,Belasko. For me, a "good book and a great cigar!" as my friends like to say. Btw, you have been named the "Saint of Scotch."

----------


## Belasko

I am the Saint Of Scotch. Bow down to me woman.

----------


## BalanceDragon

> men will do it for a joint.


Yes... or even less.

----------


## BalanceDragon

Corn dog... OMG LOL... with mustard or without?

----------


## darkdracul

remmenber with a succubi u can't have a "love relationship" she cannot be your "girlfriend" she only looks for sexual energy, the way she gets it is having sex with u, and u can have intercouse with her in dreams in the "safer" manifestation. But incluiding this way she drains ur energy a lot, if u want have intercouse whit this entity(demon) in the old grimoires are a "spell" taht is a "pray" to invoke a succubi or incubi to have intercouse and u will havet in dreams all the time u want. that spell appears in the booklets of Carl Nagel like "Demonic and sexual magick" do it under ur own risk

----------


## Lee

> no one listens they go ahead do it and then end up with their penis gone.


a succubi only goes for revenge.. she eats the souls and the energy.

----------


## Lee

> and the penis.


yes my Mrs. Peel i forgot that one.. oh yes and the heart..

----------


## alyssa

i'm sorry i couldn't help it, but yeah. here's your average succubus:

----------


## Astral Eye

I hope they leave smething behind. I'm feeling hungry.

----------

